# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Charlotte Bobcats 11/20



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [5-4] vs Charlotte Bobcats [2-7]*
| Monday, November 20th, 2006 | Charlotte, NC | Charlotte Bobcats Arena | 6:00pm |
| *TV:* FSN-SW | *Radio:* ESPN Radio 103.3 FM |


*Game Notes*
The Mavericks finally held an opponent under 96 points, so the defenders deserve credit. Buckner was the backbone of the defense as Memphis shot just 36 percent Saturday. Last year, the Mavericks were 17-0 when the opponent shot below 40 percent. ... Charlotte center Emeka Okafor has scored 20 or better in five consecutive games, averaging 24.2 points and 14.6 rebounds in that stretch ... Jason Terry canned five of six 3-pointers in Saturday's game and has hit 17 of 31 over the last five games.


*Team Leaders*








|










*Key Injuries*
*Dallas:* Josh Howard - Howard (ankle) did some light shooting on last Thursday, and may return to practice this week, the Ft. Worth Star-Telegram reports.
*Dallas:* Jerry Stackhouse - Stackhouse missed Saturday's game against Memphis with a strained groin and is questionable for tonights game vs Charlotte.

*Charlotte:* Brevin Knight - Knight (_knee swelling_) participated fully in practice on Sunday, and it appears likely he will play on Monday, the Charlotte Observer reports.​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A reality check for Dampier after a vacation of sorts, but the main task is to maintain the attitude set forth while building the current streak - play our game. 

This has been the mantra all along for Avery's troops, and it's true for any good team - don't change night after night - find your (defensive and offensive) rythym and perfect it.

edit: Don't you love when you get interrupted by customers while trying to put a thought together? :curse:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> edit: Don't you love when you get interrupted by customers while trying to put a thought together? :curse:


The nerve of some people.....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

From what I've heard Emeka has been beastly on both offensive and defensive sides of the court, hopefully we can shut him down.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Quick Hits

*Charlotte Bobcats*
*Reckless Play Hurting Wallace*
Gerald Wallace became the first NBA player since Hakeem Olajuwon and David Robinson to average two blocks and two steals for a season. He soared over players bigger and stronger, and it wasn't really a Bobcats game until he leaped three rows into the stands chasing a loose ball. Now, entering tonight's home game against the Dallas Mavericks, Wallace is settling for jump shots. He was 0-of-6 from 3-point range against the Magic, so this clearly doesn't pass the "do what you do" test. -- _Charlotte Observer_

*Rookie Morrison Makes Progress*
Tonight when the Bobcats host the Dallas Mavericks, Morrison's confidence may not be all back. But it's certainly getting better after a sparkling performance at the perennial power San Antonio Spurs last week. How good was Morrison in that one? He drew high praise from Spurs coach Gregg Popovich. "He's a basketball junkie," Popovich said of Morrison in The San Antonio Express-News. "He understands how to play the game and every game he gets smarter and smarter figuring out what he has to do at this level against these kinds of players in the NBA. He's a fantastic young talent." -- Gaston Gazette


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bobcats only have two wins this far, but those came against the Cavs and in San Antonio. It won't be that easy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Bobcats only have two wins this far, but those came against the Cavs and in San Antonio. It won't be that easy.


Clearly their focus changes...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that Okafor with 3.7 blocks AVERAGE?

:jawdrop:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Gripes!

For some reason I didn't pick up on the early 6:00 start time tonight. 
I'm gonna miss most of the first half.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Gripes!
> 
> For some reason I didn't pick up on the early 6:00 start time tonight.
> I'm gonna miss most of the first half.


That's when radio comes in handy. :biggrin: 

FM 103.3


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Turn-over frenzy so far this game....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The guards seem to be looking for Damp for easy baskets.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The guards seem to be looking for Damp for easy baskets.


ummm.... but Damp has to make those FT's when he gets fouled!

Geez....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirk and Damp EACH with 4 reb.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats the game fellas, chalk up another for us


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

The Emeka/Dwight draft is not far off the LeBron/Wade/Anthony one.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If Okafor had 2 more blocks he'd have had a triple double.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Haha, lemme join that fanclub of yours Funkyzeit. :Banana:

Why can't Dirk give Damp free-throw lessons?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

76767 said:


> Haha, lemme join that fanclub of yours Funkyzeit. :Banana:
> 
> Why can't Dirk give Damp free-throw lessons?


LOL... because Damp is not into Hasselhoff.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune = God


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Ninjatune = God


LOL.... where is Wizard GT? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wherever I looked, Greg Buckner's name kept on popping up for his offensive/defensive plays at the end of the game. I think Coop started calling him GBuck too. :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Scary to think this team as such a long way to go...I guess it's a good thing they had some lesser teams to play while they worked out the kinks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Scary to think this team as such a long way to go...I guess it's a good thing they had some lesser teams to play while they worked out the kinks.


Their upcoming schedule should be a nice little test on their readiness.

WAS, SAS, and NOK...

After the 7-game series in the playoffs last year, my "fear" of the Spurs has dimished quite a bit.... If Devin can continue to do what he does, he'll be able to take on Tony Parker by the end of the season.

BTW, NBA TV's top 10 plays had Devin Harris in 2 of them. Of course, Okafor's big block on Cro made it too. Okafor had a HUGE night last night, but I was pleased to see that Dallas continued to take it inside even after 8 blocks. It wassn't like the NBA F*nals where they got scared and started settling for outside jumpers.

I had to mask the word F*nals because I can't get myself to type the entire word.... too many painful memories. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> If Devin can continue to do what he does, he'll be able to take on Tony Parker by the end of the season.


That 17-6-6 from Devin is competing with JSimpson for my thoughts this morning. :angel:


----------

